# Going Ape for Amboyna!



## BangleGuy (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are two pens I made this weekend out of Amboyna burl. One is a black titanium Sierra and the other is a titanium Virage. This is the first Virage I have made and I really like the look.

Thanks for looking!

Eric

[attachment=12121]


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2012)

Going what!?

Hahaha.

Nice pens, now I wish I could write.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice pens, I have always liked the look of the sierra's.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are nice. I like the one on the bottom the best, is that the Virage?


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, those are Classy. Very nice!


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 15, 2012)

These are beautiful Eric -- I haven't made the Virage kit, but it works really well with this wood.

Nice to have a kit with simple lines that supports (but stays out of the way of) the incredible figure in burls.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicely done! I'm also not familiar with the lower kit you've shown, but it's a perfect fit for that beautiful, sweet smelling burl!


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are sweet!! I keep seeing those Virage pens come up but I have yet to make one. They are really nice looking pens. Is that a Berea kit? Oh, that amboyna is sweet too!!!


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Nice work Eirc and pictures too. What type of photo setup do you have ?



I bought a table top photo cube on Amazon and a variegated backdrop. It makes taking nice pictures easy


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Those are nice. I like the one on the bottom the best, is that the Virage?



Yeah, the bottom one is the Virage that I bought from Berea ( http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/supplies/Virage.html ) . It is a really nice kit.


----------



## jerryhill17 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice looking pens. I love both of those kits!


----------



## Patrude (Dec 11, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Here are two pens I made this weekend out of Amboyna burl. One is a black titanium Sierra and the other is a titanium Virage. This is the first Virage I have made and I really like the look.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Eric



:thanx: for sharing, very nicely done


----------



## healeydays (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, I must have missed this.

I love that Virage pen. It looks like it would be real comfortable to use (yes I do write on occasion).


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice pens and a nice finish Eric. Is that a wheel on the clip of the Virage?


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice pens and a nice finish Eric. Is that a wheel on the clip of the Virage?



Yeah, it is a pretty cool kit and the wheel on the clip really works well. I made one of these kits from a spalted oak blank and snagged it for myself! The curvature really fits my hand well.


----------



## khobson (Dec 30, 2012)

The pens look great....I especially like the finish on the Virage...it really compliments the satin finish on the metal! What did you use for the finish?


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 31, 2012)

khobson said:


> The pens look great....I especially like the finish on the Virage...it really compliments the satin finish on the metal! What did you use for the finish?



I believe I sanded up to 1500 with micro mesh, then used EEE to polish followed by Shellawax. It gives the wood a nice warm look without being too plastic looking. I am sure the finish is not as tough as CA, but it was a snap to apply!


----------

